

Chrome now supports HTML spec's new download attribute to A elements. - Brajeshwar
http://updates.html5rocks.com/2011/08/Downloading-resources-in-HTML5-a-download

======
rich_harris
Useful to know, though this has been supported since Chrome 14 (the post was
written in August last year). Does anyone know which other browsers support
it? Can't find info on html5please.com or caniuse.com.

